# This Is Will Be My Next Mod.



## Gizmo (25/1/14)

Cant take two 18650 batteries, handles sub ohms even 0.01. This is a damn beast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (25/1/14)

That looks awesome how much

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## iPWN (25/1/14)

$300.00 , excluding shipping.


----------



## Silver (25/1/14)

Wow!

25 amps. Wonder how long battery will last. Insane


----------



## Zegee (25/1/14)

oooooook will have to be selling some more of myself to get this beast. 

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## Gizmo (25/1/14)

300 dollars isn't much for what it is


----------



## The Golf (26/1/14)

Grrrrrrr stop already. I promised someone I would buy anymore mods 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (26/1/14)

OMG , it's a geek magnet !!


----------



## Gizmo (10/3/14)

My baby omg.. 
​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/14)

Damn... with that device we will need @Oupa to do 5 litre bottles of juice!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (10/3/14)

To quote Rip Trippers that is sick as t!ts!!!

Very awesome


----------



## Gizmo (10/3/14)

To pre-order for the second batch:

preorder@grandinnovations.net in the following format below:

Gi2 Preorder Price: $300 + shipping fee.

FB Name:
Complete Name:
Shipping Address: 
Contact Number:
Email Address:
Desired Quantity & Color:
Payment Method: Bank or paypal

Preorder time frame will run in 2 weeks from March 2-16,2014

I am busy doing this now.


----------



## ET (10/3/14)

so much awesome, please may i have one?


----------



## Zegee (10/3/14)

whats Shipping to sa

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Gizmo (10/3/14)

They quote you after the 16th


----------



## Gizmo (10/3/14)

6 days to pre order guys

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (11/3/14)

@Gizmo, cant believe the vapour out of that beast. 
Wow, incredible

But do you think its practical?


----------



## RIEFY (11/3/14)

I wanted one then I asked my self do I need all that power? I the highest I ever went was 12watts on electric modsand even 12 watts was too much for me. would I buy it no. do I want it yes lol. I vaped at around 70watts beforw but its just too warm. anyways this thing is a beast if I ever do buy it It will be for fun

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (11/3/14)

@Gizmo . Still in Mozambique do you need anything from me ??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (11/3/14)

Nothing Rowan, we have a better chance of getting this then the DNA30. Just send your email to see if you can get in the pre-order before the 16th.


----------



## Rowan Francis (11/3/14)

Ok will try 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

